
The Hard Math Behind Bitcoin's Global Warming Problem - tooba
https://www.wired.com/story/bitcoin-global-warming/
======
phoyd
“As the price of bitcoin stabilizes, then the net worldwide energy because of
the block reward will start to decrease rather than increase.”

I don't think so. As long as PoW is in place, the level of work required to
create a block must be high, no matter what the reward is. If the blocks are
too cheap, then a determined attacker with the incentive to destroy, control
or harm bitcoin (a state actor who loves capital controls and hates money
laundering perhaps?) could easily buy enough hashing power to squeeze out the
honest miners, who need to be profitable to stay in business, and eventually
control a majority.

------
FabHK
Quite some typos and inaccuracies (SHA-286? confusing power (in Watt, W) and
energy (in Watt-hours, Wh, or Joule, 1 J = 1 Ws), and/or hashes and hash
rate).

